# Suicide by traffic...



## coloradoemt (Jan 3, 2005)

I know all of you have heard about suicide by cop. How about traffic??!! Recently a local Ambulance service had a woman jump out into traffic right in front of them. Despite their efforts to avoid her she weaved and dodged until they hit her. All they were trying to do is find a place to post. During Christmas my wife and I watched the same thing happen at an intersection in front of us. This guy kept running back and forth until he finally was run over. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 3, 2005)

I have heard of it.  When I was living in Ks, there was a guy who pulled over to the side of the Hwy and waited.  He then did a U-Turn in front of a Semi traveling at 70 MPH.  Guess its easy to say who won that.

I guess I wonder, if she was weaving and dodging them, why they did not stop the unit.  That would have been a good way to NOT be the one to hit her.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 3, 2005)

Personally, getting hit by a car or truck is not enough of a death guarantee for me... there's always that risk you don't die and are completely miserable for a long time afterwards.


----------



## Luno (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, enough talk does anyone have the videos?


----------

